# Dustbuster Or Vacuum



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

I am considering buying a dustbuster or vacuum cleaner for our new Outback since this camper has carpet and flooring. There are so many different types available I'm not sure what to buy. Just thought I would see what everyone else uses. I'm not sure if the amps would be too much with a small vacuum. Or maybe I should just stick with a broom and vacuum the carpet at home with my home vacuum.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We took a dustbuster vacuum dealy on a pole thing a ma bob for about 2 trips. Next wally world we passed we bought a plain ol broom and dustpan. We don't have carpet but it's a camper, you can sweep carpet in a pinch









Bill.

Oh ya on your amps question, as long as your plugged into shore power you'd be fine with a vacuum.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I only have a smidgeon of carpet in the 23RS and I used a broom. I was thinking about buying a dustbuster vacuum dealy on a pole thing a ma bob







but just didn't get around to it. I have an electric broom in my vehicle at the moment. I picked it up at my mom's and plan to drop it off for son Bill







to add a new cord so we can use it in the Outback so we don't have to buy a dustbuster vacuum dealy on a pole thing a ma bob.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I was thinking of the Dustbuster well, and a wet/dry one would be great. I was thinking more of when dirt or sand falls into the floor heating duct, it would be easy to vacuum it out with the Dustbuster. Plus it is small and easy to hide somewhere.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I was thinking about doing the central vacuum mod, but got one of these instead.







And yes, we have a good, old fashioned broom and dust pan as well.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

DW uses a broom and dust pan and brush
And she also uses one of those swifters too

Don


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

We use a dustbuster. I usually do a quick sweep upon arrival and set up (not at the end since it just gets dirty repacking). I realize not all would like to bend down with a small dustbuster but it is light and takes little space to keep it in the camper.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Plain old broom and dust pan for us. The 28bhs only has carpet around the queen bed up front. As long as the kids don't get the idea to eat chips in that bed, it's no problem to keep the carpet clean. and in case you're wondering....Yes, that did happen...ONCE!

Sidewinder


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

I tried a Google search on "dustbuster vacuum dealy on a pole thing a ma bob" but couldn't come up with anything comprehensible!!!

Seriously though, we just bought our TT and equipped it with a dustpan and small hand broom as well as a wet Swifter. I read this recommendation on a post from a self-described clean freak.

My DW has a few different "dustbuster vacuum dealy on a pole thing a ma bobs" around the house. She seems to have to try each new model as they come out, so I'm sure we'll add one of those as well.

Doug


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Broom and dustpan on the road.

Vacuum when I get home.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> Or maybe I should just stick with a broom and vacuum the carpet at home with my home vacuum.


There you go!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Two big dogs = Dirt Devil in the Outback.









I use the hand-held Dirt Devil all the time on bare floors and carpet. Can also use it to vacuum the area rug in front of the kitchen sink. Also have broom and dust pan, and Swiffer. Geez, I'm sounding like a clean freak.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a Oreck portable vac (the one that picks up the 16 pound bowling ball) that we move to the camper during camping season. Really quick to vac the whole unit and it fits under the queen bed.

Gary


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We use the dustbuster vacuum dealy on a pole thing a ma bob







as well as a broom. We have a dustpan but don't use it much since we discovered the metal threshold (sp?) by the door has a curve to it. Makes it very easy to open the screen and sweep the dirt devils out the door. Just be sure there's nobody standing there so they don't get an eye-full.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

i like to use the build in dust pan in the door and just sweep all the stuff back into nature.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i like to use the build in dust pan in the door and just sweep all the stuff back into nature.
> [snapback]85684[/snapback]​


As long as the wind isn't blowing towards you right








Or you could end up with a mounth full









Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We use a dust pan and brush most of the time. We also have a swiffer vaccum it does a good job especially on fine stuff like sand.(It is bassically a dustbuster and swiffer cloth together on one pole) Doesn't work on carpet though. Perhaps that new thingy they have called a carpet flick would work well. What ever you choose keep it simple your camping dirt is OK. Do the major clean in between trips at home. ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

We have a long haired dog, so a vacuum is a must. We purchased the lightweight Shark from Bed Bath & Beyond. Works great, weighs less than 12 lbs , is bagless and is small enough to store in the bedroom closet. We love it, clean-up is a breeze.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.as...=13473676&RN=79

Wendy


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Vacuum at home before and after and broom on the road. My DW found a small one that the dust pan attaches to. If not for the neat freak I'd have to use a shovel when I got home.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Vacuum at home before and after and broom on the road. My DW found a small one that the dust pan attaches to. If not for the neat freak I'd have to use a shovel when I got home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, I carry shark vacuum but rarely use it when out ,but nice to carry if I need it.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Broom and dust pan on the road. Throw rugs you can shake. Mop and or vacuum at home as required. Its a camper!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Its a camper!!!


Exactly!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Vacuum at home before and after and broom on the road. My DW found a small one that the dust pan attaches to. If not for the neat freak I'd have to use a shovel when I got home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same Here



PDX_Doug said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Its a camper!!!
> ...


Amen!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It is a camper but at the end of a day, a dirty floor usually gets tracked into the bed from your feet. No crumbs in bed and certainly no sand







A little sweeping and its a big help especially since the girls like to play in the rear slide and watch TV with Mom.

John


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Dustbuster definitely and small hand broom. I use it frequestly while camping. I take the hand broom and sweep a small area into a pile and dustbust up.

Only vacuum the carpet when I'm home.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

We're all really spoiled with our Outbacks with heat, air, vent fans, microwave, etc., all of which provide alot of comfort without disturbing others' peace too much. However, I must say that I've been in campgrounds in my tent or pop-up and been pretty annoyed by the sound of the vacuum from one of the larger units. It's one thing to use it as mom said to just vacuum up the pile but I've heard them going for longer periods of time at all hours and it's grating on your nerves when you're there to enjoy the natural quiet and peacefulness of the great outdoors. That said, of course, I will now be a victimizer because I will have an electric broom, too. I just mention this to remind all of us that common courtesy is a consideration in the broom & dust pan versus vacuum debate. I hope I remember to use the broom most times and the vacuum only when necessary so as not to disturb those around me who either choose to do tent or pop-up camping or don't have the same options as do the rest of us. 'Nuf said.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Brooms! Dustbusters! - What a bunch of lightweights! We use a 35cc, 2-stroke, 210mph leaf blower. Gets your Outback clean as a whistle. No more clutter. Please note: You should duct-tape small children and pets in place BEFORE use!
Fred


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Fast, too, so very little annoyance for the neighbors!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My DW picked up a foldable bagless vaccum from wal-mart that she now uses at home because it works so well. costs $75


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We use a simple broom and dustpan.

The big clean occurs only at home.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> We use a simple broom and dustpan.
> 
> The big clean occurs only at home.
> 
> ...


leave the dustpan...just sweap it out the door....


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Swifters rule!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

h2oman said:


> Swifters rule!!!!
> [snapback]86592[/snapback]​


Amen to that John









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> leave the dustpan...just sweap it out the door....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I do. Why bend down when you don't have to?

Now, is it any wonder that I'm 270 pounds?


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Go to Wally World and get a 1 gallon Shop Vac. Small, light, powerful and can suck up water if need be.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> i like to use the build in dust pan in the door and just sweep all the stuff back into nature.
> [snapback]85684[/snapback]​


The wife and I found a small upright vacuum at Wally World that the handle telescopes down into the unit. It is bagless and can be used on the carpet or the bare floor. Works great and on costed $30.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

We bought the SHARK portable. Has a lot of attachments and very powerful.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

mollyp said:


> We have a long haired dog, so a vacuum is a must. We purchased the lightweight Shark [snapback]85735[/snapback]​


Shark for us ... for the same reason, plus sand when we are at the beach.

Ed


----------

